# Cyclogest side effects



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if anyone had any tips on how to deal with Cyclogest side effects! I'm on 600 mg every 8 hours and have been told to use the suppositories rectally after a small bleed last week at 5 weeks and 4 days. The thing is, they cause bad wind and diarrhoea - sorry TMI!!! I am meant to be taking this dose for another 6 weeks. I know they say this is a possible side effect on the instruction leaflet, but I'm going to waste away if this continues! 

I've asked the clinic if I could possibly inject the progesterone instead of taking it rectally. They have not replied yet. Has anyone else changed to PIO? 

Many thanks in advance for any advice!


Kasia


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Kasia,

I used Cyclogest in my first IVF/ICSI and had the same problems as you.  I only ever used them rectally, but I found I was in so much pain and suffered so much with diarrhoea and wind that I couldn't possibly continue with them.

For my second IVF/ICSI I was put onto the Gestone injections, and again in my third attempt.  My backside hurt like hell and they were the most horrible injections, but it was worth it.  The only side effect I had was a sore bum - no wind, no diarrhoea, no pain!!!!

I would ring the clinic again and ask if it's possible to change - I have every sympathy with you.  I don't know whether it would be possible to change half way through, but it's worth a try.

Good luck, and I hope it settles soon.

Kittikat
xx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Kittikat,

Many thanks for replying! I've asked my clinic in Spain to tell me what dose of injection I'll need (I'm on 600 mg of the pessaries every 8 hours) and then I'll ask my GP here in the UK. Painful injections without the other side effects would be a dream right now! Do you know what dose you were on (of either the pessaries or the injections)? And how many injections did you have each day?

Now I've got m/s to deal with, so the Cyclogest is not helping!

Thanks again,

Kasia



Kittikat said:


> Hi Kasia,
> 
> I used Cyclogest in my first IVF/ICSI and had the same problems as you. I only ever used them rectally, but I found I was in so much pain and suffered so much with diarrhoea and wind that I couldn't possibly continue with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Kasia,

I'm so sorry to hear that.  I really hope things settle down.  I assume it's the bleed you mentioned in your original message?  I've been bleeding now for almost 4 weeks - well, it was brown spotting, then a heavy bleed for about a fortnight with big black clots, then brown spotting again.  I'm demented, but the baby seems to be okay.  It's my third bleed (first one at 8 weeks, second at 15 weeks, third started at 16 weeks).  It's so stressful.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I can't really remember the dose of Gestone that I was on, but it was one ampoule (possibly either 50mg or 100mg) - and I had one every day during my 2WW, then every other day until I was 10 weeks, then twice a week until I was 12 weeks.  When I was on Cyclogest I had a pessary twice a day, but when I started bleeding early they upped it to three a day.

Wish I could be more help.

Kittikat
xx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

I've just had a bit more spotting now. Brown but more than the other day. I'm freaking out too. It's so worrying. I don't know what to do.

Kasia



Kittikat said:


> Kasia,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. I really hope things settle down. I assume it's the bleed you mentioned in your original message? I've been bleeding now for almost 4 weeks - well, it was brown spotting, then a heavy bleed for about a fortnight with big black clots, then brown spotting again. I'm demented, but the baby seems to be okay. It's my third bleed (first one at 8 weeks, second at 15 weeks, third started at 16 weeks). It's so stressful.
> 
> ...


----------

